# Chainsaw cc and bar length



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok...don't laugh, I have a Poulan Pro 40cc w/ an 18" bar, and I like it. (I feel like I just admitted to something very wrong)

Anyway, The saw has been perfect for my needs to this point. Not the fastest cutting saw, but as long as I keep it sharp, it throws the chips the once or twice a year that I need it. I had a couple cuts over the weekend that the 18" bar wasn't enough and I had to get creative on how to get through the whole thing. My question is, how bad will I hate it if I put a 20" bar on it? I know the 40cc is small even for a 18" bar by most standards, but will I notice a difference cutting say a 10" log with the 20" vs the 18"?


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

yeah a bigger power head would be nice. but an 18" with a _good sharp chain_, can cut a 36" diameter tree. does your bar have the nose sprocket, they can help a lot on underpowered saws? you can try a skip tooth chain (fewer teeth) - a little more aggressive but clears the chips better on deep cuts. they are used mostly on long bars. there are 2 versions of those, full skip is one. 


a longer bar/chain will cause more drag and eat more of your hp just moving the chain. if you want a 20 incher, look for a 3 cu in or more.


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

Up to 36"? I don't have anything that big to cut. Maybe I better learn how to run the saw I have rather than buying a bigger one.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

Ron_J said:


> Up to 36"? 18" x 2 both sides I don't have anything that big to cut. Maybe I better learn how to run the saw I have rather than buying a bigger one.



I know that it takes awhile to learn how to sharpen a chain well. that is where the saw shows it's abilities. you want nice big chips coming off when you cut. when you see fuzz or dust, it needs sharpened. good luck - that is a decent saw.


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

At the risk of sounding like I'm patting myself on the back, I'm actually pretty good at sharpening them. And to this point, I've been attacking the bigger stuff from both sides, but I guess I figured "bigger bar = right tool for the job". Sounds like there really isn't anything wrong with having to go at the big stuff from more than one angle?


----------

